# Washing Machine or Grease Trap?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Had a customer today who owns a rental home that is fully paid by for by us good ole tax payers.:furious: This place was in good shape when he purchased it a couple years ago, but now it's a dump! He said Obama/Democrats:laughing: pays him $900/mo. but he is responsible for upkeep/repairs.
Well anyway, I get there a replace a 2" trap + waste/overflow on tub that was leaking and the renter came down and said the kitchen sink would overflow the W/M standpipe in basement. I knew it was grease right away and broke out my MyTana jetter and cleared the stoppage. For some reason opened the lid on the washing machine & found this.....









The basin was completely full of grease:thumbup: Here is another shot of the area.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOLY COW!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In most cases that would seem impossible. I take it the washer was tied directly to the standpipe.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

WTF how'd they wash their clothes:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Betch that smelled like roses.:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Holy mackinaw!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The w/m standpipe is behind the machine and ties in under the cement, the drain hose was not in the pipe at the time but the greasy water got into the washer somehow?
They had a new washing machine in the living room upstairs, I didn't look at it so I have no idea where it drains to? Probably into the front yard.:laughing:


----------

